# where to find flavored wood



## sourmash (Nov 11, 2010)

I live on long island NY and I was wondering if somebody knew of a store that I can buy different flavored woods  local to my house. I just ordered apple and peach flavored wood chips over the internet and it was 9.00 a bag plus12.00 shipping.Its a waste of money.I can only find mesquite and hickory in all the local stores.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dave54 (Nov 11, 2010)

Lowe's ,Home Depot ,Walmart Ace Hardware and check Yellow pages for BBQ supplies

should carry chips


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 11, 2010)

If you are ordering chips, consider ordering an A MAZE N SMOKER and using sawdust. Great product and a wide variety of sawdust with very resonable shipping

Here is the link

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## udt89 (Nov 11, 2010)

im on long island too.  whereabouts are you?

i see different flavors at home depot and lowes all the time


----------



## rockindaddy1967 (Jun 22, 2013)

Just bought a large bag of cherry at home depot in east meadow did ribs last week with it yum!!!JACK DANIELS wood chips work very nicely also ws mart sells that and a pretty good variety of smoker woods


----------

